# Destiny as "Snapped By Shannon"



## Jill (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd showed the proofs but now I have the full pictures and just have to share these of the little stud muffin that Erica and I own and love, *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*.

I think in these shots between Erica being so good with him and Shannon being such a gifted photographer, he is looking like a magazine horse :bgrin

I love them all, but the first picture is my favorite of the bunch!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 11, 2007)

#'s 6, 7, and 8 are my fave. What gorgeous pics, Jill. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wow he has really transformed!!He is very handsome. Great job with him, to both you and Erica. I know u love him!!Great pictures. *


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2007)

oooh, I should have posted this too. He looked good then also, but as a contrast, here is one of the first pictures I ever saw of Destiny



: Erica sure grew him up good, huh? :bgrin


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 11, 2007)

What a refined little #%&$

I hope a have a beautiful little boy or girl like that next year! Addison is pretty gorgeous too even though I didn't breed her. Thanks breeders! LOL.


----------



## Tami (Jun 11, 2007)

He looks outstanding. Such a handsome boy.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 11, 2007)

He's amazing, Jill and Erica!!


----------



## River1018 (Jun 11, 2007)

Very Very Nice!! Congrats :aktion033:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jun 11, 2007)

HUM-MIN-NAH!!!! He's a hottie! :flirt:



:

Thanks for sharing your pictures!

Jodi


----------



## hairicane (Jun 12, 2007)

Well those are all great shots, how nice to have so many amazing ones to choose from. I am glad u posted the baby pix as I remember seeing that and thinking what a NICE baby



: And look at how nice he turned out



: . I love that 1st one and the last one of him moving, it makes me think Im seeing him in person. Stunning!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh Jill and Erica what a handsome boy....He's so nice...And he has really grown into a handsome stallion.


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you everyone



I've always been so proud and happy to call Destiny mine. Even when I got to show him (in color class) in KY last year and he honestly spent to entire time around the ring trying to BITE me -- I still was happy to lay some claim to him (and tried not to giggle at how BAD oh BAD he was). You KNOW he wouldn't have tried that *&^% with Erica! Little turkey. Sharing him with Erica has just added so much to the experience of him in a lot of ways I can't even put into words. It's just so cool to have someone else who loves and is proud of the same horse.


----------



## lvponies (Jun 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## NMMack (Jun 13, 2007)

: Allright Jill...... You Owe Me A New Keyboard!!!!



:

I just drooled all over mine, and ruined it!!! What a STUNNING Stallion!!! And those pictures do him proud too!!!



: Congratulations on such a Gorgeous Guy!!



:

Nancy


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Beautiful horse! And I like the top one too.

Charlotte


----------



## Cara (Jun 13, 2007)

oohh i relly like the neck :new_shocked:


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 13, 2007)

Dang! He's H-O-T!!


----------



## Miniv (Jun 13, 2007)

I can see why you like the first one........it shows his personality!



:

MA


----------



## Meavey (Jun 14, 2007)

I like 3 and 4 best.



:

He´s gorgeous!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 14, 2007)

He looks fantastic Jill! I love the 6th photo.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are awesome photos, Jill!!! Very nice!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Liz R.


----------

